
The pandemic is forcing America to confront its epidemic low-wage problem - paulpauper
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/24/opinion/wages-coronavirus.html
======
untilHellbanned
except the article says it's not.

~~~
cjmaria
Agreed. Several economists and think tank representatives commented on this,
but there was little content about decision makers actually considering the
issue. Maybe a poor subtitle choice, but it is an opinion article after all.

